# The Instrument game!



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

Basicly, the poster posts a musical instrument, and the next poster posts a song they'd like to play with it (it doesn't have to make sense with the instrument but it can, especially to the poster :P) and then post's another instrument and so on.

I'll start!

Bass guitar :P (if some aren't familiar with an instrument they can just pick a random song that comes to mind, too. thats also totally fine :P)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 12, 2020)

Don't Stop Me Now - Queen

Trumpet.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

One of the songs from Hoshi no Kaabii (kirby right back at ya's japanese version).

I duno, this one, to me, works with kirby music.....xD

Flute :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

The Pokemon _I wanna be a hero _opening.

The violin.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Try to play a mozart tune on it somehow!

Maraccas


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 16, 2020)

I shake out the rhythm to N's theme from pokémon as best as i can but fail.

A digital piano that meows out notes.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

The Nyan Cat Tune xD

Keytar :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

The Pokemon opening _High Touch._

Keyboard.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

Venus, because we had a keyboard that used to play a demo of that song xD I'm not sure who sings that song, but it has the lyrics "She's got it. yeah baby she's got it!"

Electric Guitar! :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

The Pokmeon XYZ opening.

Clarinet.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

Melody's of Life from Final Fantasy 9. A song I posted on here and melanie's resently :)

Tuba


----------

